# What size door for a turkey coop?



## Fat Man (Mar 9, 2011)

We have an 8 month old bourbon red hen. She shares the coop with the chickens and I was concerned she might be getting too big to get in and out. The water is outside and the feed is inside, we need to exclude the goats. I asked my daughter and she said the turkey was having to squeeze a bit to make the passage.


----------



## goatlady (May 31, 2002)

WHen my turks got too big to navigate the chicken coop "door" they moved to the barn and did just fine there - as long as there is a sturdy roost for them to use. THey do like to be up off the ground at night and 35-35 pounds of bird may be a bit too much for a chicken roost.


----------



## Fat Man (Mar 9, 2011)

She's a bourbon Red a hen and not too huge, I haven't weighed her in a while. My real issue is that she can get to her feed and the goats can't.


----------



## crazyfarm (Oct 29, 2013)

Hmm. I've a fair number of bourbon red. They aren't as big as my other breeds but are twice the size of a chicken easily. Mine are awfully social and roost with each other/chickens or I'd recommend trying to move the turkey elsewhere. Can you hang a feeder somewhere up high for them? I have a roost I hang feeder above. That way feed can be outside for her and the goats couldn't reach it.


----------



## Fat Man (Mar 9, 2011)

I was thinking I might have to put up a roost with a feeder on it.


----------

